# TT RS Facelift 2019.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I only like the new frontbumper, the rest of the changes i don't like at all.


----------



## CominGabriel (Jun 2, 2015)

My BIGGEST regret was not buying the MK3 TTRS over the RS3. :banghead:
Love my daughters, but I could have bought a beater for work and them, and have my 2018-19 MK3 TTRS for the solo fun.
I got so dumb. 
Maybe next gen, if the 2.5L and trans get better and more bullet proof.
Knowing VAG's history, very unlikely.
Maybe it is time for a powerful GM.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

CominGabriel said:


> My BIGGEST regret was not buying the MK3 TTRS over the RS3. :banghead:
> Love my daughters, but I could have bought a beater for work and them, and have my 2018-19 MK3 TTRS for the solo fun.
> I got so dumb.
> Maybe next gen, if the 2.5L and trans get better and more bullet proof.
> ...


Sell your RS 3 and grab my TT RS


----------



## SURFINAZ (Sep 10, 2019)

*Great looking ttrs. Newbie needs help posting photos*

Great looking ttrs. 
Newbie needs help posting full size photos like in your thread.
Thanks surfinaz


----------

